# Retained Tampon NOT found



## kellyg (May 13, 2016)

I need help with a diagnosis. The patient came in thinking she had a retained tampon and wanted to have it removed. Upon examination, there was no tampon to be found.  The chart note does not indicate she was having any pain, discharge, or bleeding etc.  Any suggestions for a diagnosis?


----------



## Cmama12 (May 18, 2016)

I would just use the reason for coming in, ie, the retained tampon. There is a Z code I think for retained foreign body, but I don't have my book with me.


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2016)

Use the Z03 code for other condition ruled out.  You would not code for a foreign body when there was not one and no symptoms.


----------



## kellyg (May 23, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> Use the Z03 code for other condition ruled out.  You would not code for a foreign body when there was not one and no symptoms.



Thank you!


----------

